# Is this tank top Enzyme or Mineral Wash? Not sure...hmmm



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

This is an Yvette Mandell tank top. I know that she uses American Apparel for her tanks (I talked to her screenprinter). I believe this wash is called an "Enzyme" or "Mineral" wash. Her screenprinter showed me samples with the rhinstones and foil with the wash. He believes that the wash is an enzyme wash but was not sure. He told me he screenprints Yvette Mandell's entire collection and inserts the rhinestones. The foil, embroidery and washes are done elsewhere. 

Can you tell what type of wash this is? 










Thanks everyone and Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice tank top. My *guess* would be a mineral wash. I didn't think enzyme washes change the colors like that.

Maybe you could contact this company to see if they have some insight: Los Angeles Dye and Wash


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

that is most likely a potassium spray which eats aways on the garment, it might be an enzyme wash but most likelyits potassium permanganate


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Steve!

When I saw these tanks upfront, I was blown away, they are very unique.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

It almost looks like tie-dye to me.


----------



## jasperketone (Feb 15, 2007)

its a crystal dye or crystal wash. its similar to tie dye but cheaper to do.


----------

